# Cleaning With Ninn-stuff your mother didn't tell you



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

1. NEVER listen to your husband when he says it's ok to move the refrigerator while the fire extinguisher is perched on top of it.

2. NEVER listen to your husband when he says it's ok to move the refrigerator while the fire extinguisher is perched on top of it.

Now that we have that established, let's move on. Call the manufacturer of your fire extinguisher and learn EXACTLY how to clean up those dry chemicals BEFORE you have to do so. Our fire department rep said to use hot water and bleach to clean it up. I'm pretty sure he meant to say vinegar. I used bleach, like he said, and the resulting fumes seared my lungs and throat so badly that I can still taste it 4 days later. It smelled horrible, bubbled all in the mop bucket and on my floor, and ate my mop sponge!!! Now I need to replace what was a brand new mop sponge. 

They also don't tell you what to use in the carpet shampooer to get it out of your rugs and furniture. Ladies, this stuff is highly corrosive. You want to know before you have to clean it. I am using hot water and vinegar on all my living room furniture and on my carpets. Vinegar will neutralize just about anything, so I am hoping. Cuz there is just no way I am using bleach on a black and plum sofa! It's ugly enough as it is, it needs no help from Clorox!

Be prepared to clean and scrub your vaccuum cleaner after this as well. Mine has a washable filter bag, thank goodness. I had to wash the cup and bag several times to get all the chemical residue out, but it's gone.

Find out if your fire extinguisher can be recharged or if it's disposable. We are lucky, ours is rechargable. Less expense. Not by much, but enough.

Lastly, do NOT store the fire extinguisher next to the stove. DO NOT EVEN CONSIDER LISTENING TO YOUR HUSBAND WHEN HE SAYS THAT SINCE THAT IS WHERE YOU ARE LIKELY TO NEED IT, DOESN'T IT MAKE SENSE TO HAVE IT THERE!!!!!!!!! They belong wall mounted near a door. After all, in a fire, the door is your first thought. The extinguisher will be your second. Wouldn't it be nice not to have to go back toward the fire to get the extinguisher? Also, Practice using that thing. They are heavier than they look!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ninn you gotta start giving out warnings about your warnings.  I about choked while laughing & eating my donut.

~~Sumer


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I had to clean that stuff up once. After 2 hrs of cleaning and not seeing an end in sight I thought, it might have been easier to have let the fire go.lol But, I did eventually get it all cleaned up.I just pray I never have to do that again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, Ninn, I feel your pain. I had to clean that stuff up once at the fairgrounds - some kid had sprayed it in the display case in the rabbit barn and I got the dubious honor of cleaning it out before fair. Ugh! At least that was on dirt, though, not in a house.

Actually, I thought you were going to say you got conked on the head with it! So...I guess it could have been worse. :help:


----------

